

Facebook ad profit 1,790% more on iPhone than Android - coloneltcb
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/16/facebook-ad-profit-a-staggering-1790-more-on-iphone-than-android/#YqAck9ZaSlBWhBtC.99

======
baldfat
1) This can't be true in terms of FaceBook profit

2) Facebook app on Android is a joke. It drains my battery about 70% faster. I
get 10 hours with it uninstalled and 3.5 hours with it installed. On A Samsung
Galaxy Nexus. Happens on different ROMs also.

~~~
naner
I don't use Facebook's app but have you tried Greenify to see if that helps
keep it in check?

------
iambateman
>> CPC ads on iOS cost $.40, while they are only $.18 on Android. However,
with negative ROI, it would appear that Android ads are expensive at any
price.

No...they would be expensive at or above the price where ROI = $0. And ALL ads
on Android don't have negative ROI, even if they do on average.

------
loceng
Interesting metric. I wonder if it comes down to deeper understanding of value
something brings, and therefore the money it is worth to them - and if taking
this practice throughout life, are they then more financially wealthy - or is
it more Android buyers are in an non-controlled ecosystem, where the
applications they need are free or cheaper - and so there are less profits

This should really be used as a way to support and promote the idea that
owning an Android is much cheaper in the end is cheaper for most, though it
likely has a degree of apples and oranges comparison to it.

------
Mikeb85
I wonder if this says more about the users of each platform? For instance,
many people (especially younger people) are eschewing Facebook for things like
Twitter and Snapchat...

------
EpXe1dBJN
Marketing more effective on iPhone users?

quelle surprise

------
danso
The story was not exactly what I expected....Facebook itself is not making
that kind of profit, that is the findings of a third party that ostensibly is
surveying advertisers on their CPM and what I'm guessing is their estimated
revenue per click...how is the latter measured per advertiser?

